# Color Injected Tetras?



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey,
I was at my local pet store, Petco. I saw some orange tetras. They had the neon stripe but it was a bright neon orange. I read somewhere about injecting fake color into these kind of fish. Is this a real color for tetras or do you think this is what was done to these fish? 

Next...if they are really that color (and not injected) would they be ok w/ my 3 neon tetras in my 2 gal. tank. I heard tetras should be in a bigger group so I thought about buying more, could I mix them?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like they were injected with the dye. This is a very cruel process that drastically shortens the life-span of the fish. 
Neons are fish that like to school with their own kind, and do best in groups of 6 or more. I think you're pretty much maxed out on stocking the 2g. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Your 2 G tank is full without adding any tetras. Neons can be sensitive so keeping them in a 2G tank will be a challenge.


RC


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, thanks for the advice. Guess I won't be getting any of them then. Sucks that people would do that. There are plenty of naturally beautiful fish.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually, the description sounds like a glow light tetra, _Hemigrammus erthrozonus_ , which is a naturally found species. They're found in Guyana. Pretty little fish, but still too much for a 2g tank. You should consider moving up to at least a 10g if you're going to keep the neons you've got listed.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

jonah @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> Actually, the description sounds like a glow light tetra, _Hemigrammus erthrozonus_ , which is a naturally found species. They're found in Guyana. Pretty little fish, but still too much for a 2g tank. You should consider moving up to at least a 10g if you're going to keep the neons you've got listed.





Yes i thought they were


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Glo lites almost positive...


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

alright, cool.


----------

